# "Brain" toys



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I thought that I would get an interactive toy for the dogs, so I got a kong toy that dispenses treat or kibble. The first time that I gave it to Cash instead of knocking it around to get the treats out, he figured out how to unscrew it and ate all the treats out of the middle. The second time that I gave it to him I made sure to put it back together really tight in hopes that he wouldn't be able to take it apart. So instead, he decided that he would chew the top off of it and make his own hole to the treats - oh and he did this in 15 minutes! Does anyone have an suggestions on interactive toys the hold up a little better?


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Many of the true Brain toys require supervision. I prefer to simply train my dogs if I want to stimulate their minds. 

That being said, there are quite a few tough treat balls. Here are a few:

Premier: http://www.amazon.com/PetSafe-Kibble-Nibble-Dispensing-Medium/dp/B001F0RRUA

JW Treat Puzzle Ball: 
http://www.amazon.com/JW-Pet-Compan...4316125&sr=1-1&keywords=treat+puzzler+dog+toy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

before I go out to work, I hide my slippers in a different place every day, then when I get back home and showered Ruby's mental exercise is to go and find them, it doesn't usually take her long lol!


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Our Wobbler is starting to look like that too! 
I will hide treats around the house and tell her to 'find it'. That keeps her busy for a while and I can do something else knowing she is not getting in trouble.
Also we have the Nina Ottosson interactive puzzles - there are several different ones that you can find on Amazon, but we have the Tornado and Twister. Those you have to be there to make sure some of the pieces are not going to disappear.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

CrazyCash said:


> I thought that I would get an interactive toy for the dogs, so I got a kong toy that dispenses treat or kibble. The first time that I gave it to Cash instead of knocking it around to get the treats out, he figured out how to unscrew it and ate all the treats out of the middle. The second time that I gave it to him I made sure to put it back together really tight in hopes that he wouldn't be able to take it apart. So instead, he decided that he would chew the top off of it and make his own hole to the treats - oh and he did this in 15 minutes! Does anyone have an suggestions on interactive toys the hold up a little better?


O my! I just got Marcus this King dispenser. He is a heavy chewer and the largest bully stick only lasts for 15-30 min. He used to have an Omega Paw Treat Ball and after some thinking he made a second hole (see the picture attached) on the opposite side of the ball. So treats are now just flowing out of the ball with little to no effort on his part. This happened under my watch as I am home these days, recovering from a major surgery (must be all these painkiller drugs I am on as I did not see how and when he did it!) I am going to order more toys that were suggested on this forum.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Best wishes Ksana! 

We also have the IQ Ball (http://www.amazon.com/Smarter-Toys-...e=UTF8&qid=1384360611&sr=1-1&keywords=iq+ball )

This dispenses treats - you can adjust the size of the hole so it is not so easy to get the food out. K loves hers i think only because it's loud - she bangs it into the walls and furniture. She has figured out if she spins it enough it will eventually come unscrewed then jackpot! So you have to tighten it down a few times during play.

Marrow bones also keep them busy. Once she gets all the marrow out, I will reuse by smearing peanut butter in then shoving some pieces of chicken in there. She spent a good hour lastnight trying to clean out that bone.


----------

